# Newsome Mills, Huddersfield, Dec 2015



## wappy (Dec 5, 2015)

Newsome Mills stands right at the heart of the village of Newsome (in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, England). Newsome grew up around it. The main four storey mill building towers over Newsome and its residents. It can be seen on the hillside from all over Huddersfield.
The mill is well loved in the village of Newsome, having provided employment for many generations of locals over the years. Much of the site including a large block of weaving sheds, boiler house and a rather nice chimney have long since been demolished, leaving only the main four storey building, clocktower and a couple of smaller admin buildings. The remains are now grade II listed and there is a campaign within the local community to save them from further damage. Ultimately, there are plans in place to convert the building in to apartments.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shots. Can't beat a bit of dark satanic mill action


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice selection of shots here. It looks like you've got the hang of it. Nice and sharp.


----------



## smiler (Dec 5, 2015)

I liked that Wappy, nicely done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lovely stuff! Amazing the bell and the spiral staircase are still there, that's a bonus! Cracking shots here.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice one wappy! Great shots


----------



## Firefoxx (Dec 8, 2015)

nice pics and this place looks like mill 2 at pleasley vale nr mansfield in pics 2 and 3


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 8, 2015)

Great report and photos the staircase is great


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks a fantastic old place. Beautifully shot. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## wappy (Jan 2, 2016)

got some more shots from up the clock tower as it was abit windy first time


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 2, 2016)

Those are nice shots from the clock tower, nice and sharp.


----------

